# A section of startup process is slow?



## HumbleLearner (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a Dell Precision Tower 5810 and it takes 30 seconds from pressing the power button to the moment the Dell splash screen is displayed.

Now I'm *not* talking about the total boot time (from pressing power button to desktop), which is about 55 seconds.

Out of 55 seconds, more than half of that is me literally sitting there watching the black screen before anything (dell splash screen) is displayed.


I called Dell Support and they said it's just the way windows 10 boots up. Well, I'm not so sure about that because I have an HP laptop that also uses windows 10 and it takes 4 or maybe 5 seconds at the most before the HP splash screen is displayed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We need more information about your *Dell Precision 5810*, so please do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HumbleLearner (Feb 25, 2020)

flavallee said:


> We need more information about your *Dell Precision 5810*, so please do the following in it:
> 
> Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> ...


Here is info of my computer:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200216181636.000000-480
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1650 v3 @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2, CPU Count: 12
Total Physical RAM: 64 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro M5000
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (387 GB Free); D: 296 GB (277 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0HHV7N, ver A00, s/n /8P6TJB2/CN7220064P01B0/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 8P6TJB2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your log, you have this *Dell Precision T5810 WorkStation*
It has BIOS update A32 which was released on 10-31-2019 and is listed as "Urgent", so you probably should install it.

I personally don't consider 55 seconds an excessive amount of time for the desktop to load from a cold start.
Depending on what settings are in the BIOS and what installed apps are loading during start-up, that will have an affect on loading time.

By the way, it has very impressive specs.
The only thing I would change is the storage drives - if they're HDD and not SSD.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Most high end workstations will take a lot longer to boot than a laptop. the delay hanging on the black screen is generally due to POST checking configurations & security checks. Laptops are designed to be turned on & off frequently. A beast of a workstation is generally designed and used 24/7 and only ever gets turned off when away on holiday etc or rebooted to apply updates.

55 secs is very good for those specs. in my experience 1 to 2 minutes is average for workstations and 30-60 secs for a "standard" W10 consumer desktop.

If I recollect most workstations will have fast start disabled for extra security checks so will take the extra 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree with Derek that the Precision Workstations will take a little bit longer because of their configurations, but at the same time, and as a person that support these types of machines in research labs, getting the Dell Splash screen is not due to Windows, but during or after POST, should be up within a few seconds.

The BIOS update may help with that, but it should be done if you haven't done one since you purchased this machine.


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

By the "Dell Splash Screen" I assume you mean the Dell logo that is displayed as part of the Bios startup prior to windows starting. If you disconnect your HDD/SSD you would still get this.
You might have a look in your BIOS settings and see if there are non existent boot options (like network, or floppy disk, or CD Rom ) that the system is looking for before it get around to finding Windows on your hard drive.
You may also find a setting for faster booting or to display diagnostic info during the boot process in the Bios settings
Something you can play with is removing some of your RAM to see if that makes a difference. Workstations and Servers usually take extra time during boot-up to test the installed RAM, and if you have lots of RAM, the tests can take a while.


----------



## HumbleLearner (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your time. I guess I will just have to live with it


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

HumbleLearner said:


> Thanks everyone for your time. I guess I will just have to live with it


I assume you just gave up?
Did you at least take the advice/suggestions by SeanLaurence?
If so,what was the prognosis?
If not,and you no longer require assistance,please mark the post as "solved".


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There is no benefit to marking a thread solved if it hasn't been solved. The purpose of the "solved" tag is so other users who have the same issues can find solutions when searching the forums. It's frustrating to have one marked "solved" on to go there only to find it wasn't ever solved. The "solved" tag is not meant to be a method of closing threads.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is another thread for a HP machine that the user was asking how to delay the POST screen... and that got me wondering. I looked at an OptiPlex 5050 BIOS screen and found an entry for POST Behaviour. Within that is *FastBoot* and *Extend BIOS POST Time*.

*FastBoot *changes the way how the BIOS/POST boots up. Mine was defaulted to *Thorough*. Changing it to Minimal or Auto may help.
*Extend BIOS POST Time* allows you to extend the POST so you can have more time to press F2 or read the POST details. If this is set higher than 0 seconds you can change that.

Honestly, I think upgrading the BIOS would be the first step to determine if it is indeed a BIOS issue or something else.


----------

